# Machida GFX



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here .... not my best work. I'm kinda restricted by the 500 x 100 for sig thing. Here it is anyway.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

By the way, can anyone tell me how this won't work as my sig. It should 19.0 kb but, the site says it 34


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

you need to be a gold member to have a sig buddy.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, that sucks. Thank you anyways, can I still make people GFXs for credits?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You can still make graphics for creds, you just can't use a sig yourself until you are a premium or lifetime member. The actual sig size limit is 420 X 220. The offical sig upload needs to be edited. There's a link to the sig rules in my sig, if you want to know more.

Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Like it?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Create a portfolio thread for all your work. It'll be easier to update


----------

